# wood pigeon



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Shot this tonight with my camo chunky milbro, looped 1745 and a marble. Shot dropped low and broke its right wing but i dispatched it almost straight after as it fell to my feet nearly.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice one mate!

Cheers!

Emitto.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks mate, would have been nice for a clean kill but you cant always get one.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice love your slingshot


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I like wood pigeons. They are difficult to stalk - and shoot - in rural forest. Easier near - or in towns.

And they are quite tasty!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice one bud.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wish we had them here nice shooting.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> Thanks mate, would have been nice for a clean kill but you cant always get one.


Sure can't, even with guns people often only wound their game and go home empty handed. Just have to be ready to get in close and dispatch as humanely as possible, good shooting man, looks great.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice shot sir. It did the job and you ended it quickly. That's all that needs to be done. Do you cook these up?

I had a couple shots today at a squirrel but felt they weren't clear enough to risk an unclean kill. We will meet again soon I am sure.

Again, fine shooting. Happy hunting and good luck.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great kill!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

NoviceSlinger said:


> Nice shot sir. It did the job and you ended it quickly. That's all that needs to be done. Do you cook these up?
> 
> I had a couple shots today at a squirrel but felt they weren't clear enough to risk an unclean kill. We will meet again soon I am sure.
> 
> Again, fine shooting. Happy hunting and good luck.


No mate, i freeze them to feed my hawk during the moult


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome! Would live yo do some falconry. Wish I had time to learn it.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

NoviceSlinger said:


> Awesome! Would live yo do some falconry. Wish I had time to learn it.


Best thing ive ever done taking it up!!! Slingshots come a close second


----------

